# Great Support from Sage Appliances



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Last weekend my SDB started to hiss when it was filling the boilers. Monday it started to leak----badly. So a quick email to Claire at Sage. "No problem, will send a technician to look into it. When is good for you?" I work from home on Mondays and Fridays so I told her any Monday or Friday and expected a long wait. Nope, technician scheduled for today. Four days after fault reported. Technician rocked up at the time agreed, identified the fault as a perished o ring. He replaced every single o ring on the machine, just in case.

Machine is out of warranty so expecting a fee for the call out and fee for the time to repair. No charge. Nada. Zilch.

Just great service from Sage and its service partner Coffee Classic. I can't get over that they service a consumer unit in your own home. I think all the competitor warranty are return to base. And a free out of warranty repair. The interior construction is incredibly neat and tidy.

I already loved my SDB but now I just love it even more.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Good to see a company getting praise when it is due,

Makes a change from people moaning about what might happen before it even does.


----------



## messier0101 (Aug 14, 2015)

Does this level of service extend to the lower models like the DTP? I'm looking to get one, possibly second hand, just hope the warranty still stands.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

messier0101 said:


> Does this level of service extend to the lower models like the DTP? I'm looking to get one, possibly second hand, just hope the warranty still stands.


Not a clue. I'm not sure it was a favour or policy. It was only out of warranty by a month so maybe there was some discretion involved. Not sure I want to ask in case I get a bill for pointing out it was out of warranty.

Do you get the White Glove service with a DTP? I suspect that might be the differential as it shows that they have made a pretty big profit if they can fund someone travelling to your home and showing you how to use the unit.


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

Haven't been that active on here in recent times but meant to get round to mentioning that I've had a couple o-rings perish on mine, and oddly a thermistor cable that needed replacing as the thermal paste melted off.

I was informed by Coffee Classics (who did the aformententioned services) that this was the first that had been encountered.

My machine will go out of warranty in September this year so very glad to here that Sage via Coffee Classics are still willing to service things without cost.

Ideally I'd like to find out exactly what o-rings are used so I can do the job myself as it looks really trivial and would save hours of travel for someone.

If I find out where to source them from I'll post on here for the benefit of others who may encounter the symptoms of hissing and steam escaping the vents of the machine.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

The o rings in question looked like black versions of the orange o rings on the steam tip. I wonder if the black o rings are of a lower grade material. Perhaps silicone o rings would be more resilient.

Until such time as they say they will charge me for a service I will keep having them do the work. I'd prefer a professional job compared to an enthusiactic amateur botch.

This is the second time I had all the o rings renewed. Both cases it was o ring at fault but all replaced just in case. Wish I could remember which o ring it was last time. If its a weak link, I would be interested in trying silicone as opposed to nitrile rubber.


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

ridland said:


> The o rings in question looked like black versions of the orange o rings on the steam tip. I wonder if the black o rings are of a lower grade material. Perhaps silicone o rings would be more resilient.
> 
> Until such time as they say they will charge me for a service I will keep having them do the work. I'd prefer a professional job compared to an enthusiactic amateur botch.
> 
> This is the second time I had all the o rings renewed. Both cases it was o ring at fault but all replaced just in case. Wish I could remember which o ring it was last time. If its a weak link, I would be interested in trying silicone as opposed to nitrile rubber.


The o-rings on mine were the red type, but as far as replacing them goes all you need is a torx tool and some thin nose pliers, it's about as technical as replacing the windscreen wipers on your car and I definitely wouldn't have anyone other myself do that!


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

If it's free and done by someone else I'm in. I might get it done but I can't help but think I would burn or scald myself while breaking something else within the machine.


----------



## Drusy (Sep 8, 2015)

It is good to hear that Sage is still strong on customer support. I did worry about such a big investment (for me at least) in a DB unit which is far more than I've ever spent on a coffee maker!


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

I has a heart in my throat moment when it went down a month out of warranty. I'm really glad that Sage is still backing up their top end products so well. I'm starting to appreciate what the margins on the SDB are so much higher here than USA or Oz. If it pays for this service then I can see it being justified.


----------



## messier0101 (Aug 14, 2015)

ridland said:


> Not a clue. I'm not sure it was a favour or policy. It was only out of warranty by a month so maybe there was some discretion involved. Not sure I want to ask in case I get a bill for pointing out it was out of warranty.
> 
> Do you get the White Glove service with a DTP? I suspect that might be the differential as it shows that they have made a pretty big profit if they can fund someone travelling to your home and showing you how to use the unit.


No idea whether White Glove comes with the DTP. I'll end up getting one new due to various discounts it just makes more sense. Either way it's comforting to know Sage are approachable and helpful.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Its commendable that Sage are replacing FOC when out of warranty but it does seem that the O rings are a weak link in the design. Lets hope that they review the material used to reduce the failure rate.


----------



## AGcoffee (Sep 25, 2017)

Gosh, wish I could get service like this. I have a Sage Oracle. Followed the instruction book to the letter whilst carrying our descale and damaged done to the boiler fuse (the manual doesn't tell you that you have to stand by the machine for the entire process as if you don't manually switch it to the next stage it blows out - only the repair agent can fix this!). Sage now take 2 weeks to attend repairs and yes, my unit is under warranty - nightmare for a coffee addict!


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

Funnily enough the same Claire at Sage wouldn't drop her insistence that me not descaling the boiler in just over a year of ownership was the cause of both a leak and PID failure in my last DB. Even when o told her I'd never descaled either my old Gaggia Classic in over 8 years of ownership or my Fracino Cherub in nearly 2 years of ownership with no issues and that their engineer had actually recommended I DON'T descale it as it would do more harm than good with Glasgow water being so soft (and mines is BWT filtered too!). Lakeland replaced my machine without a hitch.


----------



## Disgruntled Sage owner (Apr 27, 2021)

I've been trying to buy a replacement silicone seal for showehead for weeks - out of stock at Sage & so-called compatible one from eBay didn't fit at all. Trying to find out from Sage if they were actually still stocking these was like pulling teeth!!! A simple question required so much information and they wanted proof of purchase too. I know it's out of warranty, I just wanted to buy a consumable item. They put up so many barriers to actually answering my question. I was expecting them to ask for my husbands inside leg measurements next!

Terrible service from Sage. We're left with a machine that doesn't actually make coffee and likely to stay that way until the Summer when they hope to have replacement seals back in stock.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Welcome to the forum...I'm sure some sage owners might chip is, especially as a group seal is a simple consumable part. The prices are ridiculous, but if you choose supplied by Amazon, then you can at least get your money back if it doesn't fit.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/s?crid=D8TWQ73IVPNY&i=aps&k=sage group head seal&ref=nb_sb_ss_ts-doa-p_1_15&sprefix=sage group seal%2Caps%2C161&url=search-alias%3Daps

For me it's quite concerning to see the lack of even maintenance/consumable spares for the sage


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

I bought a new seal for my DB and the part behind the shower screen ages ago just in case. The part behind cracks sometimes but I suspect it's down to people over tightening the fixing screw. They think this provides the seal - it doesn't so the screw just needs tightening till things firm up. That doesn't need much effort. 2,500 shots and both still fine.  I did have a tiny splash come out of the seal - coffee grounds on it.

The lack of consumable spares appears to be a UK thing more down to Sage's parent company that warehouse all sorts as well as Sage stuff. Seems this includes parts now. I've been wondering if Breville head office Oz could do something about that as it's getting worse. Not good for sales.  The latest trick seems to be to offer items that fit their web page layout nicely as some have gone. Nothing that serious but they were there.

I had an out of warrantee repair on my BE. Unusual grinder problem so new one fitted. Fault probably down to me. It wasn't long out. I suspect they have a fairy godmother attitude at times but wouldn't bank on it happening all of the time. The man I talked to at Sage did say things had changed there but didn't elaborate.  He implied improved, maybe why they repaired it.

People are finding ways of fixing them even when really in need of it, dodo like in some respect. O rings are easy to replace but don't loose a clip. Material. Some say Viton but don't spec grade so meaningless. I had a look around on various materials resistance and as far as steam goes none are that good and silicone appears to be a decent option. Ok they go, mainly 2 certain ones on DB's but they are so easy and cheap to replace so what. It is reckoned to take 3 years on a DB. I'd suspect it depends on how long they are powered up. Mine is only on when I am using it. 3min wait doesn't cause me any problems.

Some one is looking at an electrical problem. Personally I would get a meter out and see what was going on. He's replaced one part and is looking at replacing another. I suggest he baked the board the parts are on. The machine may have had a steam or water leak. Electronic problems seem to be fairly rare in them. Engineers just replace stuff and from reports just in case sometimes, more than what actually probably needs replacing. Makes sense as it may take less time.  More bunce too for what appears to be a separate company.

I asked the engineer about repairs. The rates he quoted sounded rather reasonable to me even on travel time but the cheapest option is to keep the box and send it to them. I am not sure if CC will deal direct. May have to go through Sage. People did buy parts from CC and that route may still been blocked. CC told me they can provide part numbers. Bit of a hint if a parts can be ordered.


----------



## GrahamSPhillips (Jan 29, 2021)

My first machine was a Sage Barista Express. In general I've been delighted with the machine (albeit I then went down the rabbit hole with a Niche plus a Vesuvius). By and large SAGE support has been OK too. You might find these threads interesting:

https://www.home-barista.com/blog/breville-dual-boiler-bes920xl-review-t33376.html

https://www.home-barista.com/espresso-machines/breville-dual-boiler-slayer-shots-t54849.html


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Disgruntled Sage owner said:


> I've been trying to buy a replacement silicone seal for showehead for weeks - out of stock at Sage & so-called compatible one from eBay didn't fit at all. Trying to find out from Sage if they were actually still stocking these was like pulling teeth!!! A simple question required so much information and they wanted proof of purchase too. I know it's out of warranty, I just wanted to buy a consumable item. They put up so many barriers to actually answering my question. I was expecting them to ask for my husbands inside leg measurements next!
> 
> Terrible service from Sage. We're left with a machine that doesn't actually make coffee and likely to stay that way until the Summer when they hope to have replacement seals back in stock.


 These look like the correct part to me

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Compatible-BES875UK-SES875BKS-SES875BTR2GUK1-BES870XL/dp/B08P1CK4C6/ref=sr_1_4?crid=D8TWQ73IVPNY&dchild=1&keywords=sage+group+head+seal&qid=1619521147&sprefix=sage+group+seal%2Caps%2C161&sr=8-4

TBH though I'm surprised yours has worn out. Silicone ones are known to last a very long time. Some makers use rubber and those don't. A company makes silicone ones for wide range of machines and that is what most use for replacement. The name is something like Cafelat. My DB must be over 3 years old.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

GrahamSPhillips said:


> My first machine was a Sage Barista Express. In general I've been delighted with the machine (albeit I then went down the rabbit hole with a Niche plus a Vesuvius). By and large SAGE support has been OK too. You might find these threads interesting:
> 
> https://www.home-barista.com/blog/breville-dual-boiler-bes920xl-review-t33376.html
> 
> https://www.home-barista.com/espresso-machines/breville-dual-boiler-slayer-shots-t54849.html


 I've been playing with this area. Some one told me that it can also be done by simply running water while brewing. I decided to just use infusion setting initially so set 15sec and reduced pump power. Drips for 15sec  and I'll admit some strange pump behaviour as it stalls. I then went on to cut the time to 7secs. Taste wise I couldn't really tell the difference but the taste was more responsive to ratio. At one stage grind slowed down the ramp up to full pressure as well.  There is too much to play with really and would take for ever to explore. Then there are the mods.

My view on the DB is that it reaches the end of diminishing returns as far as dual boilers go. I don't have a scace but there is a video around. The brew water preheat in the steam boiler HX part can produce a puff when the machine is flushed but it's surprising how long it needs to be on to do that. The way they obtain brew temperature is interesting and then steam. Loads have to be drawn before it will add water during steaming. I haven't a clue how much. Then water for americano via the brew boiler. Just as with flushing the machine doesn't take long to get back to the correct temperature. Some wont drink water out of a steam boiler as it sits in there so long. Then add stainless boilers to that and no nickel plated brass ends that I think some use. Descale facilities are built in. A usable turn on and use heat up time and then the toys in the menus. Price is interesting as well. Against that the repair issues that in some respects are not as bad as many suggest.  Some are though and some areas seem to mostly relate to the UK - the company that imports them.

 I don't like or fancy E61 heads etc anyway or the look of the machines really.


----------

